# ***OFFICIAL*** Evan Dunham vs. Melvin Guillard Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> *Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


One of them stylistic matchups here... if Evan wants to stand and trade he's going to sleep and I mean fast.

But if he can turn this into a grappling match he should be able to submit Melvin rather quickly....


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> One of them stylistic matchups here... if Evan wants to stand and trade he's going to sleep and I mean fast.
> 
> But if he can turn this into a grappling match he should be able to submit Melvin rather quickly....


exactly how I see it, even if Guillard has improved somewhat on the ground since training with Jacksons.

Dunham by some submission.... say kimura.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

hellholming said:


> exactly how I see it, even if Guillard has improved somewhat on the ground since training with Jacksons.
> 
> Dunham by some submission.... say kimura.


Or by one of those guillatines he couldn't pull off on Sherk. He's savvy with those and we saw Nate execute one pretty switly on Melvin not too long ago..


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont see a problem with him standing with Melvin and I think you might be overrating his striking a little bit, its good but he's not a premier striker IMO.

I think Dunham will beat him standing or on the ground. Dunham still needs some work but I feel he's already better than Guillard.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think this is an awesome matchup! :thumbsup:

I couldn't call a winner here.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I dont see a problem with him standing with Melvin and I think you might be overrating his striking a little bit, its good but he's not a premier striker IMO.
> 
> I think Dunham will beat him standing or on the ground. Dunham still needs some work but I feel he's already better than Guillard.


Yeah I really don't see Dunham beating Melvin Guillard in a striking match. Melvin is too explosive, too experienced and he hits way too hard for Dunham to try and prove himself with.

It would be downright foolish for Evan to trade with him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> One of them stylistic matchups here... if Evan wants to stand and trade he's going to sleep and I mean fast.
> .


Why?

What has Guillard done in his career to give him so much credit with his power/striking?

Because he has KO'd a few average fighters in his career? I have never seen anything that spectacular from him. He does have power for LW...but he doesn't KO/TKO anyone relevant.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why?
> 
> What has Guillard done in his career to give him so much credit with his power/striking?
> 
> Because he has KO'd a few average fighters in his career? I have never seen anything that spectacular from him. He does have power for LW...but he doesn't KO/TKO anyone relevant.


He's TKOed 16 opponents.. that's more than a few. 

In 36 professional fights he's never been stopped via KO or TKO. If any fighter takes his standup lightly there is a good chance they're gonna come up with the short end of the stick if they make a mistake. His records shows that.

Evan Dunham has never faced a striker with Melvins explosivness or power. He doesn't want to test his standup against this guy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He's TKOed 16 opponents.. that's more than a few.
> 
> In 36 professional fights he's never been stopped via KO or TKO. If any fighter takes his standup lightly there is a good chance they're gonna come up with the short end of the stick if they make a mistake. His records shows that.
> 
> Evan Dunham has never faced a striker with Melvins explosivness or power. He doesn't want to test his standup against this guy.


I agree, Dunham would be smart to grapple with him as he has the distinct advantage. I just don't see why Guillard should be a feared striker. Anyone with power should be respected for what they could do. But I think Dunham could outstrike him, perhaps not finish him standing...but he could out strike him. It isn't the smarter way to try to win that fight but I don't see Guillard as some real good striker.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I agree, Dunham would be smart to grapple with him as he has the distinct advantage. I just don't see why Guillard should be a feared striker. Anyone with power should be respected for what they could do. But I think Dunham could outstrike him, perhaps not finish him standing...but he could out strike him. It isn't the smarter way to try to win that fight but I don't see Guillard as some real good striker.


What has Evan Dunham done that would prompt you to beleive that he can outstrike Melvin Guilard??

You know that Melvin Guillard is the only fighter to stop Dennis Siver with strikes right?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Melvin is not that great, again he's got speed and power but its like mickey mouse wielding he-man's sword. Nate was able to stand with him and started to really turn it on.

Let me be more clear I didn't say he should stand and trade but he can and IMO should win the stand up by fighting smart.

Melvin is not only a underachiever your overrating him as well. Dose he have a KO/tko to be proud of? You know, a win thats says hay not only can I KO scrubs but I can KO competitors like maybe a top ten guy? The answer is no he doesn't and I dont think he'll get that win against Dunham.


_RIVAL_ said:


> What has Evan Dunham done that would prompt you to beleive that he can outstrike Melvin Guilard??
> 
> You know that Melvin Guillard is the only fighter to stop Dennis Siver with strikes right?


Im not sure why someone like Dennis Silver, a nobody who's beaten nobody and been beaten by more than one nobody, how can he be used as a measuring stick for anything?

I like Melvin he always looks like he's right on the edge of putting the pieces together but has never once delivered when I thought he could have and Jackson probably wont be able to change anything enough to matter.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Melvin is not that great, again he's got speed and power but its like mickey mouse wielding he-man's sword. Nate was able to stand with him and started to really turn it on.
> 
> Let me be more clear I didn't say he should stand and trade but he can and IMO should win the stand up by fighting smart.
> 
> ...


This is a ridiculous statement. Way to avoid the question as well. Guillard has double digit kos, including several in the UFC, include punches and knees to the body, one punch KOs. He also outpointed Jeremy Stephens, a fighter known almost exclusively for striking ability, and KO'd Siver, another big striker. Second of all, I recommend contacts, as glasses are becoming out of style if you think Diaz was winning that fight before Melvin dove into a guillotine. He completely was outclassing Diaz, Diaz only has a sturdy chin to thank for not being knocked out.

Dunham has stopped two nobodies who will never get anywhere near the Octagon for the rest of their lives unless they buy a ticket, and busted up an old ass non-striker in Sherk coming off a huge layoff and apparently now he's Manny Pacquiao.

Furthermore, your logic is so poor it makes my brain hurt. Top 10 ranking =/= Ability.

This is like saying Brock Lesnar can outstrike JDS because JDS has only struck guys outside of the top 10, like Yvel and Cro Cop. 

But Lesnar KO'd Couture! And he was the champ!
:sarcastic12:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Im not sure why someone like Dennis Silver, a nobody who's beaten nobody and been beaten by more than one nobody, how can he be used as a measuring stick for anything?
> 
> I like Melvin he always looks like he's right on the edge of putting the pieces together but has never once delivered when I thought he could have and Jackson probably wont be able to change anything enough to matter.


We're not talking about who Dennis Siver has beaten. We are talking striking pedigree.

And Dennis Siver is a powerful LW striker. Champion kickboxer in his country. And Melvin shut him down and sent him home.

So when people say that Melvin hasn't stopped somebody known for their striking they need to look at that fight.


----------



## bigwood103 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dunham by tko. Bold prediction but i feel hes improved enough in the stand up aspect and if he cant stand with him he'll submit him


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I feel like Melvin wins this one!

His TDD is strong and even if Dunham get's him down, I don't see why Melvin shouldn't be able to get back up again. He's a top notch athlet.

And on the feet, Melvin is far ahead in my mind!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> We're not talking about who Dennis Siver has beaten. We are talking striking pedigree.
> 
> And Dennis Siver is a powerful LW striker. Champion kickboxer in his country. And Melvin shut him down and sent him home.
> 
> So when people say that Melvin hasn't stopped somebody known for their striking they need to look at that fight.


Siver has won like twice as many fights by submission than TKO/KO. He may have backgrounds, but it doesn't translate to MMA that well. Ross Pearson was able to stand with him. 

Guillard is more dangerous on the feet than he is on the ground. But he isn't a world beater striking. His striking is actually pretty sloppy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Siver has won like twice as many fights by submission than TKO/KO. He may have backgrounds, but it doesn't translate to MMA that well. Ross Pearson was able to stand with him.


You've got to be kidding me. You're saying that just because Dennis Siver is well rounded and has more wins by submission that his striking pedigree doesn't traslate well into his MMA? Tell me I didn't hear that right.

SIver's a beast with his stand up. German kickboxing champion clean crisp and powerful and Melvin was able to blast him... 



jonnyg4508 said:


> Guillard is more dangerous on the feet than he is on the ground. But he isn't a world beater striking. His striking is actually pretty sloppy.


Melvin Guillard does not have sloppy striking. He has super heavy hands, is very explosive and is very hard to hit. 

You do realize that in 38 professional fights Melvin Guillard has never been stopped with strikes.... And he stands with everybody he can. For a guy with "sloppy striking" he must be pretty damn lucky than becuase this guy doesn't make it a habit to instigate takedowns...

He stands and bangs. And he KOs alot of opponents.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

IMHO melvin has some of the best striking at LW, he uses all limbs well, has great power and speed, and great elusiveness. his fight with stephens showed his technical side. 
If dunham tries to stand and trade he's be schooled all night and maybe ko'ed.

melvin has ok TDD and poor sub defense. jackson seems to have pluged the hole that was his poor cardio, what remains is to see where his sub defense is.

I think this fight depends on what melvin turns up, and if he's evolved any ground game.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This is a ridiculous statement. Way to avoid the question as well. Guillard has double digit kos, including several in the UFC, include punches and knees to the body, one punch KOs. He also outpointed Jeremy Stephens, a fighter known almost exclusively for striking ability, and KO'd Siver, another big striker. Second of all, I recommend contacts, as glasses are becoming out of style if you think Diaz was winning that fight before Melvin dove into a guillotine. He completely was outclassing Diaz, Diaz only has a sturdy chin to thank for not being knocked out.
> 
> Dunham has stopped two nobodies who will never get anywhere near the Octagon for the rest of their lives unless they buy a ticket, and busted up an old ass non-striker in Sherk coming off a huge layoff and apparently now he's Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> ...


Its not ridiculous its true, the fighters he has ko'd are B class at best, you just think you see a opportunity to prove me wrong. Point me to a fighter thats RELEVANT that he ko/tko'd... If you cant and you cant then his only real tests striking have been Fisher and Melven and he lost to both along with gray, sorry but unless his game improves a great deal there is no way he should be considered a top striker at LW especially when you consider all the strikers in the division with him.

As far as Daiz and the glasses its not like your opinion has any value, just your opinion on Sherk shows how simple minded you are so why would I care what you think? You might be the one person on this forum I fee has absolutely nothing worth reading. 

Silver was beat by Ross Pearson another b class fighter, point blank he's not going to be a top striker and I doubt he's ever going to get a title shot because he cant beat/out strike the top five fighters.

Sherk may not be the best striker but he's not the worst and he'd take silver down and smash him.

Jeremy Stephens is who you think of when someone says dominant striker in the division? 

I get the impression your brain hurts a lot when you try to wrap your mind around logic of any kind TBH.

Melvin has to keep the fight standing something he's not that good at right now, his TDD is average and his ground game needs a ton of work that means he'll be fighting defensively and that means he has to change his striking, that should allow Dunham to be more competitive standing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> *Its not ridiculous its true, the fighters he has ko'd are B class at best, you just think you see a opportunity to prove me wrong. Point me to a fighter thats RELEVANT that he ko/tko'd...
> *
> *As far as Daiz and the glasses its not like your opinion has any value*, j*ust your opinion on Sherk shows how simple minded you are so why would I care what you think? *You might be the one person on this forum I fee has absolutely nothing worth reading.
> 
> ...


You are unbelievably stupid. Please throw your computer out of a window and stop plaguing this forum with your ignorance.

Thank you. Now I'm going to address this one time, just so for some reason someone doesn't actually read this and think anything of value is coming out of your keyboard.

Striking ability =/= MMA ability, last I check the so called "A" fighters were grapplers.

He knocked Diaz down with a hook, outstruck him by a wide margin, and everyone and there mother had him ahead before the choke. Yes, my opinion doesn't matter. The one where I have eyes and a functioning brain to make such an astute observation. 

Opinion? I stated facts, kid. A short-armed, old, and cage rusted fighter that has always been known for poor striking. 

Pearson also has extensive striking credentials, but okay.
Yes, because Gray Maynard, George Soti, and Jim Miller have world class striking. Good job, you are on a roll.

Wow, this is so amazingly relevant you may have just won this "debate". Comparing two fighters striking ability and talking about a guy's ground and pound game. Perfectly logical and sequitur, good job. :thumbsup: 
By the way, let's make a sig bet that Shogun will outstrike Rashad. I mean, Rashad KO'd Chuck, who wasn't able to outstrike Shogun, but he took him down so that means Rashad is a better striker.

Total 25
Wins 19
By knockout *14*
By submission 3
By decision 2
Losses 6

Let me check, I think this might be better than Sherk or Dunham's, not sure. O wait, yes I am.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You are unbelievably stupid. Please throw your computer out of a window and stop plaguing this forum with your ignorance.
> 
> Thank you. Now I'm going to address this one time, just so for some reason someone doesn't actually read this and think anything of value is coming out of your keyboard.
> 
> ...


Next time you start using words like "kid" try and act like a man and do it to someones face it really loses value (like most of your statements) when you do it over the net, might even make you seem more child like than most posters. Im trying to read your post and I cant help but think there is a politician somewhere out there that should be concerned because it just brakes down into dribble.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Next time you start using words like "kid" try and act like a man and do it to someones face it really loses value (like most of your statements) when you do it over the net, might even make you seem more child like than most posters. Im trying to read your post and I cant help but think there is a politician somewhere out there that should be concerned because it just brakes down into dribble.


That's because you are only half literate.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> That's because you are only half literate.


You really aren't very pleasant are you


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

***** de Amigo its cool, he'll get what he's looking for Im sure.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I made a prediction late last year in another thread that asked to make 5 predictions for 2011, I predicted Guillard would go undefeated in 2011 and this fight has not put me off that prediction.

I think Guillard is going to be to strong for Dunham to take down and control on the ground, I know in the past Guillard has been caught out mostly by submissions and there are guy in the UFC LW division I would bet on to sub him still, but Dunham has not overly impressed me yet, I can see Guillard been able to stuff his TD's and get back to his feet if he does get taken down, I don't think Dunham will fair well against Guillards aggressive style and power.

I predict Guillard 1st or 2nd round KO.. Dunham is not up to the level of Sorti or Bocek who I think would hold the edge over Guillard, I would have my money on Jim Miller to beat him also, but other than that I would not bet against Guillard not even against Edgar or Maynard, not that I would bet on him ether in those fights.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I dont think he attempted to take Sherk down once but I dont see how Guillard's TDD is going to be that spiffy. If he dose get him down I think he'll sub him just like everyone else has.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I dont think he attempted to take Sherk down once but I dont see how Guillard's TDD is going to be that spiffy. If he dose get him down I think he'll sub him just like everyone else has.


LOL, "like everyone else has"

Melvin has only been subbed once fr inom top position the UFC to Rich Clementi. And even then Guillard is the one who took Clementi down and got swept.

Stevenson subbed in a scramble with a guillotine, and Diaz and Neer subbed him from guard.

If only you watched fights...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> LOL, "like everyone else has"
> 
> Melvin has only been subbed once fr inom top position the UFC to Rich Clementi. And even then Guillard is the one who took Clementi down and got swept.
> 
> ...


I thought Clementi was on his back but had Guillard back in a body triangle and from there got his rear naked choke, could be wrong been ages since I saw that fight, was a great back and forth fight as I recall.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I thought Clementi was on his back but had Guillard back in a body triangle and from there got his rear naked choke, could be wrong been ages since I saw that fight, was a great back and forth fight as I recall.


That did happen. Guillard got out though. He then rocked Clementi, Clementi was wobbling around and as he was going for the finish, he dubiously slammed him into full guard, got omaplata swept, and the rest is history.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

slapshot, you are completly clueless, go troll some place else.

roflcoper +REP


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I see Melvin being very dangerous early on in the fight, and Dunham getting the sub late in the 2nd/early in the 3rd. All the best for M.G. in the future, but it ain't your fight to win ...


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Choo choo for the melvin train!!! :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> LOL, "like everyone else has"
> 
> Melvin has only been subbed once fr inom top position the UFC to Rich Clementi. And even then Guillard is the one who took Clementi down and got swept.
> 
> ...


Are you really this impaired? "like everyone else has" meant like everyone else has I.E. Melvin has a problem with getting submitted. Im about done taking three pages of insults in three different threads, but thats what happens when people like you cant win a debate with merit they move into acting like adult children.


JoshKnows46 said:


> slapshot, you are completly clueless, go troll some place else.
> 
> roflcoper +REP


You telling anyone to troll someplace else actually made me smile.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Are you really this impaired? "like everyone else has" meant like everyone else has I.E. Melvin has a problem with getting submitted. Im about done taking three pages of insults in three different threads, but thats what happens when people like you cant win a debate with merit they move into acting like adult children.
> 
> You telling anyone to troll someplace else actually made me smile.


Once again, I will spell it out for you.

Melvin has only been submitted from top position once. He has never been taken down and then submitted like you suggested Dunham will do. Dunham isn't a powerful grappler, I doubt he'll even be able to hold Guillard down. 100% of Guillard's losses have been because he goes for stupid takedowns. Since he's been with Jackson, he hasn't done so, even against Jeremy Stephens.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Once again, I will spell it out for you.
> 
> Melvin has only been submitted from top position once. He has never been taken down and then submitted like you suggested Dunham will do. Dunham isn't a powerful grappler, I doubt he'll even be able to hold Guillard down. 100% of Guillard's losses have been because he goes for stupid takedowns. Since he's been with Jackson, he hasn't done so, even against Jeremy Stephens.


He's been sub'd in every loss but one. Im not going to say it would happen just the way I think it would but its evident he has a deficiency. Its not "stupid takedowns" that kills him its poor sub defense.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Too bad Dunham won't be able to sub him unless he puts himself in that position. Which he hasn't since being with Jackson.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I think Evan takes this....think he will catch Melvin or possible beat him to a decision with Melvin's cardio....


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

What you got to realise about Guillard is that he has had so many fights for such a young fighter, sure when you have that many fights your going to find holes in your game and when you start out so young your going to lose fights, just ask Overeem.

But the last few fights we have seen Guillard in he has looked better than ever and has been very hard to take down, still to early to say how his BJJ is developing or defence against it, it makes this an interesting fight to maybe find out, but if its developed like the rest of his skills then we could be looking at a true contender at LW.

My point is when a fighter shows the level of improvement that Guillard has over the last year or so, especially someone with the experience and age of Guillard its impossible to say that any problems or weaknesses he has had in the past still remain.

I think we are looking at a new and improved Melvin Guillard and there is no telling just how far this new version can go, I just have this feeling that Guillards time is here and that he is going to go out and destroy Dunham.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This is a hard fight to predict. If Guillard focuses on keeping this standing, can Dunham put him on his back? Guillard isn't an easy guy to take down. He just seems to forget that he isn't a ground specialist, and takes guys down who happen to be better grapplers. After training with Jackson, he has become a smarter fighter.

I don't think that Dunham can compete with him very well standing. He will probably be looking to take this to the mat as soon as possible. Guillard is a fast and strong guy. If Dunham wins, I think that it will be in the later rounds. Guilard may start to slow down or make a mistake as the fight goes on longer. We shall see, it could realistically go either way in my opinion.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I really like Guillard here by UD. He's got much better stand-up, good wrestling and now has a good camp at Jacksons. The only real danger is if he gets taken down, Dunham can submit him, but i think his wrestling is good enough to keep it standing the whole fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> What you got to realise about Guillard is that he has had so many fights for such a young fighter, sure when you have that many fights your going to find holes in your game and when you start out so young your going to lose fights.


This is a good point.. a few more fights and he'll be tipping the +40 mark in professional fights..

He cant be more than 27 years old if that...


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope Evan TKO's Guillard via kick to the gut, then in the post fight interview says that Melvin has a 'week ass stomach'

I dislike Guillard.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Melvin has had 14 UFC fights. There is a reason why in all of those fights, the best guys they have ever given him are Joe Daddy or Nate Diaz...both of whom he lost too. 

He is an explosive guy with some power for a LW. But his striking is far from very good, it is sloppy actually. And he gets caught in subs all the time.

Dunham has better wrestling than Nate or Joe Daddy. Most of the time when Melvin is given a tougher opponent, he loses. He wasn't even supposed to be in this main event. He was scheduled to fight Yves Edwards. He has been around a while and has never really gotten out of the win 2 lose 1 cycle. He is what he is, and what he is, is an average UFC LW.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Melvin has had 14 UFC fights. There is a reason why in all of those fights, the best guys they have ever given him are Joe Daddy or Nate Diaz...both of whom he lost too.
> 
> He is an explosive guy with some power for a LW. But his striking is far from very good, it is sloppy actually. And he gets caught in subs all the time.
> 
> Dunham has better wrestling than Nate or Joe Daddy. Most of the time when Melvin is given a tougher opponent, he loses. He wasn't even supposed to be in this main event. He was scheduled to fight Yves Edwards. He has been around a while and has never really gotten out of the win 2 lose 1 cycle. He is what he is, and what he is, is an average UFC LW.


God your an idiot, so your saying its impossible for a fighter to improve even when he is reaching the prime fighting age for most athletes in the sport and still not quite there and who started his career out at such a young age and has been in so many fights.

All you have to go on is names wins and losses, do you even watch the events and gain any opinion on a fighters skill level when you see them , can you not see improvement in fighter before he beats a hyped name, are you just looking at stats on wiki.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> God your an idiot, so your saying its impossible for a fighter to improve even when he is reaching the prime fighting age for most athletes in the sport and still not quite there and who started his career out at such a young age and has been in so many fights.
> 
> All you have to go on is names wins and losses, do you even watch the events and gain any opinion on a fighters skill level when you see them , can you not see improvement in fighter before he beats a hyped name, are you just looking at stats on wiki.


Improvement sure. Don't put words in my mouth. But he hasn't improved that much. He lost the fight to Stephens in my opinion. Before that he picked u a couple wins over guys who were signed to fight a couple fights on the prelims. You tell me who he has beat and exactly what improvement he has mad. I saw a little improvement in the Stephens fight as far as staying calm and being patient...but how can you tell how improved a guy is when he beats up on Ronnys Torres and Waylon Lowe? 

Also, so I almost get suspended for getting into it with this guy...yet he can just run free and call people who weren't even talking to him idiots?

Get off your asses and do your job Mods:sarcastic12:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is how we can deal with this stupid little crush KillerShark seems to have on me.

You take your improving Guillard. I'll take Dunham. Guillard loses you stay off the board for a month. Dunham loses and I won't be around for a month.

Deal?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He totally called you out bro ^^


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Dunham Sub or Guillard KO. Escudero rocked Evan badly and Guillard is very heavy handed. Great fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

pipe said:


> He totally called you out bro ^^


Fuk him, his knowledge of MMA is embarrassing, he could not see skill in a fighter unless Dana tells him its there or until they pick up a belt, even then depending on what belt under what promotion he could still not spot a talented fight when he see's one.

I would not write Dunham off in this fight because he does have skills also but not just assume that Guillard is an easy submission target and that he has not improved enough to stand a dam good chance of winning this fight is retarded.

I see this going one of 2 ways ether Guillard totally destroys Dunham or its a very close fight that could go ether way. But what I don't see happening is Dunham totally destroying Guillard, ether Dunham scraps a victory or he loses.

I defiantly see Dunham as the underdog in this fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Fuk him, his knowledge of MMA is embarrassing, he could not see skill in a fighter unless Dana tells him its there or until they pick up a belt, even then depending on what belt under what promotion he could still not spot a talented fight when he see's one.
> 
> I would not write Dunham off in this fight because he does have skills also but not just assume that Guillard is an easy submission target and that he has not improved enough to stand a dam good chance of winning this fight is retarded.
> 
> ...


So you are too afraid to put up or shut up? 

What a tool.:thumbsdown:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Also you can keep making up things that I supposedly say. Never said Guillard doesn't have a chance. He is a decent fighter that can catch anyone, just like Houston Alexander could catch anyone. But his striking is sloppy. And he does get sub'd quite often.

Dunham changes levels well when his opponent comes forward. Perhaps Guillard is too much for him standing and Dunham can't get him down. What I do know is Duham's standup is better than Guillard's ground game. And Dunham's ground game is better than Guillard's standup.

We will see, too bad you aren't that confident in your words. Your boy has a shot of winning even in my eyes.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been back and forth deciding on this one and i've finally made my mind up.


Dunham takes this. Theres one thing that i think will really be key in this fight and that is dunhams raw aggression and heart. The man doesnt stop fighting, doesn't stop pushing forward, attacking all the time. I think that will be the difference in this fight. Dunhams heart and desire to win. He will win this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gee, a lot of hostility on this thread, I thought I was the only one.

Melvin Guillard most controversial fighter in MMA? :laugh:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Fuk him, his knowledge of MMA is embarrassing, he could not see skill in a fighter unless Dana tells him its there or until they pick up a belt, even then depending on what belt under what promotion he could still not spot a talented fight when he see's one.
> 
> I would not write Dunham off in this fight because he does have skills also but not just assume that Guillard is an easy submission target and that he has not improved enough to stand a dam good chance of winning this fight is retarded.
> 
> ...





jonnyg4508 said:


> So you are too afraid to put up or shut up?
> 
> What a tool.:thumbsdown:


Why dont you guys just Sig bet, or bet credits in a side bet so we all can see who was right and wrong??? :confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Why dont you guys just Sig bet, or bet credits in a side bet so we all can see who was right and wrong??? :confused02:


I'd do a Sig bet. I like the idea of 1 guy leaving for a month, but I'd do a sig bet.

I don't really care about credits. Caring about credits is pretty girly in my opinion.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I'd do a Sig bet. *I like the idea of 1 guy leaving for a month*, but I'd do a sig bet.
> 
> I don't really care about credits. Caring about credits is pretty girly in my opinion.


Much, much better idea.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Jesus i hate the way goldy leans into rogan when he is talking. It's like he is going in for a kiss or something.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Guillard is soooo full of himself, i hope Dunham puts him to sleep.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm pulling for Melvin in this fight.

Edit: Don't really care actually, it's just i picked him in the CPL.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dunham is clearly the more skilled fighter, but i think he needs to stay away from Guillard's striking!

If he gets the fight to the ground, he takes this. No doubt in my mind. 

On the feet, it's more complicated.

Let's see how smart Dunham is!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cecil Peoples is judging?

Well at least we know who gave a round to miller


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Did it just say Guillard had 44 fights?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Damn i should have bet more on guillard in the vbookie


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

It's done.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I knew if Dunham couldn't get him down it was only a matter of time.

Guillard + Team Jackson = a LW contender.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was dead wrong. Props to Killershark for calling it correctly. Perhaps Jackson will do wonders for Guillard's career.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, another dominant fight.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

i knew it.... doubled up on vbookie hell yeah finally made some change


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OLOLOLLOL! Who's the fool that was arguing with me again?

Please never attempt another debate with me again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Impressive Mr Guillard, impressive. Ridiculous speed and power combination, Dunham just didn't look like winning that fight. Superb performance from Melvin!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

RAR, Guillard is a ******* MONSTER these days! Honestly, I thought that Dunham was going to easily dispose of him hence why I didn't even bother contribute to the thread but Melvin just made a damn good case for the shot at the title. Wow. Very impressive.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

and there you have it :thumbsup:

TY for proving the naysayers wrong again Melvin


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

rygu said:


> Guillard + Team Jackson = a LW contender.


Wow. Tell me about it. Look out.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Great performance by Melvin, i knew he would win, but he did it quick which excites me because i am soooo tired 
Its nearly 6 in the morning over here so gn8 guys^^


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

limba said:


> Let's see how smart Dunham is!


Question answered!

I don't blame Dunham, because he tried...but he should have focused more on wrestling. Takinf Guillard down was the logical thing to do!

I kinda hate grappler that think they can go toe-to-toe with strikers.

It never works out for them.

Guillard is a contender!


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

Man great win for guillard he has all the tools to be a champion. Finally living up to all his potential.But the most imppressive thing about that whole thing was his entrance he seemed calm,happy and in a good place in his life. He was joking around with the cutman and then he kissed his girlfriend b4 he went in. He defeated his personal demons, Great job Melvin!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Guillard might be for real because Dunham is no joke. I had him down as a future champ and Guillard sorted him out as if he was some preliminary bum.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Melvin is so strong for a LW but he's scary fast as well. These two combined with Greg Jackson..


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Here is how we can deal with this stupid little crush KillerShark seems to have on me.
> 
> You take your improving Guillard. I'll take Dunham. Guillard loses you stay off the board for a month. Dunham loses and I won't be around for a month.
> 
> Deal?


Told you your a idiot and don't know sh1t about seeing an up coming fighter on his way to the top.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn he f*cked Dunham up! I certainly wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ridiculous. I was saying for ages this was a terrible styles matchup for Dunham. Then I come on here to see people discrediting Guillard's striking, and saying that that Dunham would outstrike him..


THat said, Dunham has a hell of a chin.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL at "My uncle was a 4 Star General"


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Question answered!
> 
> I don't blame Dunham, because he tried...but he should have focused more on wrestling. Takinf Guillard down was the logical thing to do!
> 
> ...


Too weak to hold him down. Guillard has consistently shown some..no the best hips in the division. By far actually. This is really nothing new. His best bet was getting him down in a scramble.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Beast of a performence from Melvin. Dunham can take a beating, every shot was a direct full power shot, and he was still going. Melvin seems like he could still suffer from a good wrestler (who doesn't though) so as long as he focuses on TDD, he's gonna be a problem.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

guillard is new fighter and he is just gonna get better with more experience. WAR Guillard!!!!


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

CHOOOO CHOOO FOR THE MELVIN TRAIN

Anyways Evans is really good but I just couldnt see him wining with Melvin training at Jackson's camp and haveing 38 fights.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Guillard has skills but i really really hope he doesn't ever win the belt. Or hell even fight for it, he has a big mouth and just annoys me in general. I couldn't take listening to him going into a title fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Told you your a idiot and don't know sh1t about seeing an up coming fighter on his way to the top.


So I come here and am the 1st one to comment that I was wrong and you were dead on...and I get called an idiot?

Nice...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> I am the best 155-er in the UFC - Guillard


Hmmm, pretty bold statement from Guillard.

But he is backing it up.

I wouldn't say he is the best all arround.
Because of his ground game. I don't think he imprived that much. Someone like Soti would sub him honeslty.

But purely based on striking, i believe Guillard is right there at the top.
Top 3 definitely.

He is for real.
Plus...he has Greg Jackson.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Add Mr Guillard to the ever growing list of 155lb title contenders. What a division the UFC have at Lightweight. Edgar, Maynard, Sotiropoulos, Pettis, Florian, Guida, Guillard, Miller, Bocek, Sherk, Gomi and Oliveira. Man that's an awesome division, add Melendez and Alvarez and it's perfect.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That said, Melvin is certainly outclassed in most areas by Frankie Edgar.

Edgar only has to worry about the speed and power of his punches, and obviously getting caught. That said, if Gray could knock Edgar across the cage, Edgar has to be a lot more diligent in his D if he were to fight Mel.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Too weak to hold him down. Guillard has consistently shown some..no the best hips in the division. By far actually. This is really nothing new. His best bet was getting him down in a scramble.


Well, tbh he had a chance when they clinched. 
I thought he was gonna trip Guillard and take him down.

That was his only chance honestly.
I really thought he could control Guillard on the ground.

But he definitely shouldn't have been so confident in his stand-up against Guillard.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> guillard is new fighter and he is just gonna get better with more experience. WAR Guillard!!!!


???

Guillard has 39 career fights including 13 in the UFC...

Sure he is improving due to better training but you can't call him a new fighter...

Surprised Dunham couldn't keep him down. Really thought he would be able to control him using his wrestling but he disappointed.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Hmmm, pretty bold statement from Guillard.
> 
> But he is backing it up.
> 
> ...


Melvin is one of the more well rounded fighters in the division. He's actually very solid from his back, he only seems to get subbed when hes on top and goes in after a take down.

Very good take down defense, freakishly strong for his weight and has the most explosive and quickest strikes in the division.

After watching that, i think Guillard would annihilate Soti. Soti doesnt have the wrestling to take him down and i think he would get smashed on the feet.

I thought Dunhams heart and tenacity would earn him the win but man, Melvin really is using that talent with hard work, its paying off.

Dunham was a legit contender for the title and he absolutley blitzed him. Extremely impressive.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Well, tbh he had a chance when they clinched.
> I thought he was gonna trip Guillard and take him down.
> 
> That was his only chance honestly.
> ...


Well really, taking him down and keeping him there was a bit of a futile effort. And Dunham certainly gave one. Guillard was pretty much battering Dunham while his leg was above his head. Crazy TDD.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Guillard has crazy power and his grappling is awesome. yes AWESOME!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Dunham was a legit contender for the title and he absolutley blitzed him. Extremely impressive.


Agreed!
I am curious who could be his next opponent!

Man...the UFC have some tough tough decisions to make in the LW division. 
The LW division is beyond stacked!



Roflcopter said:


> Well really, taking him down and keeping him there was a bit of a futile effort. And Dunham certainly gave one. *Guillard was pretty much battering Dunham while his leg was above his head.* Crazy TDD.


That was crazy indeed.

When i first saw Dunham taking Guillard down, i thought: well, let's see now.

But 1 second after, when i saw how easily Guillard pushed with his feet getting with his back to the cage and then getting up...i had a bad feeling for Dunham.

He lost every exchange on the feet. Outclassed.

Melvin is very strong and very fast on the feet! And his striking is technical!
I masy sound like i just found out about Guillard, but his performance tonight was the best of his career imo.

He made a big statement.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

well that answered the question on him improving his TDD, him on one leg reminded me of bj penn. i hope his sub defense is improving by leaps and bounds as well.
that said he just made me some credits. i think he will live up to his word barring injury, give him 2 big fights and a title shot dana


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

420atalon said:


> ???
> 
> Guillard has 39 career fights including 13 in the UFC...
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he meant in terms of training, dedication, and his personal life. He's definitely revamped his entire game. He looked awesome.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

420atalon said:


> ???
> 
> Guillard has 39 career fights including 13 in the UFC...
> 
> ...


:confused02:as in new more disciplined fighter??? 

dunham was not prepared for the power,speed and balance of guillard and he got an impressive victory, no longer can guys just assume takedown and sub with him!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent performance by guillard but he has always been a fighter who gives a great fight but then in the next one gives a awful one.


The ronnys torres and stephans fights where both very close and both decisions looked like they where going to go their way instead of his.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Let Melvin fight Kenny next.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It seems Melvin had a training session with Emerson the night before the fight to get a super boost.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just like I thought Dunham was able to take Melvin down. He just spent too long trying and eating shots in the process.......props to Melvin his speed and flurries looked great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> :confused02:as in new more disciplined fighter???
> 
> dunham was not prepared for the power,speed and balance of guillard and he got an impressive victory, no longer can guys just assume takedown and sub with him!


Or ever. As I pointed out, Guillard has never been taken down and then subbed from top position.

Literally every single one of his sub losses was a result of his own stupidity with the exception of the Stevenson fight which was a scramble after a knock down.



guy incognito said:


> Excellent performance by guillard but he has always been a fighter who gives a great fight but then in the next one gives a awful one.
> 
> 
> The ronnys torres and stephans fights where both very close and both decisions looked like they where going to go their way instead of his.


He beat Torres clearly. No controversy whatsoever. Stephens was close but still, the majority saw it for Melvin, 29-28.



vilify said:


> Let Melvin fight Kenny next.


That'd be a heck of a fight. Kenny has some great striking of his own. Very tough to call.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Or ever. As I pointed out, Guillard has never been taken down and then subbed from top position.
> 
> Literally every single one of his sub losses was a result of his own stupidity with the exception of the Stevenson fight which was a scramble after a knock down.
> 
> ...


No he never beat torres clearly. it was a close fight and the majority thought stephans won.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

when it comes to the "Melvin will get subbed again" talk...I honestly believe people are living in the past.

Kinda like Matt Serra beating GSP...dude let it go, it was years ago :thumb02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, it wasn't that long ago when Diaz subbed him. I have a feeling if he fought Soti, he'd get embarrassed on the ground again, and i believe Soti would be the first to sub him from top position. I love seeing his stand up though, looking forward to who the UFC picks for him next.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

M.C said:


> It seems Melvin had a training session with Emerson the night before the fight to get a super boost.


Wait....you mean he survived?? :confused05:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

box said:


> Well, it wasn't that long ago when Diaz subbed him. I have a feeling if he fought Soti, he'd get embarrassed on the ground again, *and i believe Soti would be the first to sub him from top position.* I love seeing his stand up though, looking forward to who the UFC picks for him next.


Wouldn't be shocking at all. Soti is on another level on the ground. If he could get it there is the question. He's no Gray Maynard.

On top of it, he's brutally slow, which bodes horribly for a showdown with Melvin.


----------



## belfortfan (Sep 9, 2010)

i was a fan of guillard early on but now i'll be a bigger fan since he seems to have good focus and a great training camp. his athletic ability has always been top notch, IMO. i didn't want to comment on this fight cuz i hadn't seen any of dunham's fights. good to see another LW contender in the mix.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Question is, what next for Melvin? I say give him Soti once he wins in Australia, the winner can get the next title shot after Pettis.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Florian most likely.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Florian most likely.


Yeh, this is another pretty decent fight.

Unfortunately for Florian, I think a lot of the guys have moved past him now, he may become a stepping stone like Stevenson, Guida etc.

But interesting to see how Guillard deals with Florians jab though, assuming they both try and keep it on the feet.

On another note, why does the UFC have Guillard having nearly 60 fights, yet he is under 40 on sherdog/wiki?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

vilify said:


> Let Melvin fight Kenny next.


Honestly, the way he performed against Dunham - I don't see Florian being able to deal with his explosiveness, and I love Florian ... VERY impressed with Guillard, I never thought he'd be a prospect in the LW division, just too inconsistent, but DAMN man, I am impressed.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I really fooking dislike Melvin Guillard. Dismayed I was watching him beat Dunham.

Hes one of those wankers who loves himself far too much. I will NEVER be a fan. I absolutely cannot wait to see him beaten. The twat.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^ He's just overly confident, which does come across as arrogance. I'm not a fan of Guillard, but man did he come to fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> ^^^ He's just overly confident, which does come across as arrogance. I'm not a fan of Guillard, but man did he come to fight.


No... hes a twat.

His previous comments about resetting his record because he switched fight camps. What kind of knob says that? He'll doing anything to convince his frail ego that hes still unbeaten.

And this smile/shrug he does whenever anybody gets close to hitting him. The way he shrugged his shoulders and shook his head at Stephens every time he dodged an attack. He did the same to Dunham when he body kicked him early in the fight.

I could go on, but I'm feeling nauseous.

Like I said... twat.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Or ever. As I pointed out, Guillard has never been taken down and then subbed from top position.


Why don't you count UFC 79 when Clementi took him down a few times and subed him with a rear naked choke (though really it was the body triangle that took him out).

I think people are getting a little carried away with the Guillard love, he did knock Dunham out with an illegal knee. He was very lucky Dunham raised his hand off the canvas for the first one because Guillard almost did two in a row. A different official could have called the DQ and the fight for Dunham.

For me Guillard is going to move up to the top ten, he's not in title contention yet he has a number of good match ups (Pettis, Florian, Henderson, Sherk).


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm surprised a jackson fighter had the drive to finish a fight. Guillard looked great!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

nastyblow said:


> i'm surprised a jackson fighter had the drive to finish a fight. Guillard looked great!


That's three in a row for Jackson's team to win on the main card with a finish (Guida/Stann/Guillard).


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I really fooking dislike Melvin Guillard. Dismayed I was watching him beat Dunham.
> 
> Hes one of those wankers who loves himself far too much. I will NEVER be a fan. I absolutely cannot wait to see him beaten. The twat.


I'll give Guillard some credit, I thought Dunham would sub him easily but I would like to give a hearty THIS to your post.

Guillard seems like such a douche, I can't help but root against him no matter who he is fighting.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Soti is brutally slow, and that would be his downfall if he fights Guillard. Soti could sub Guillard, but I really could see the same thing that happened to Dunham happening to Soti...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

The way Guillard was battering Dunham with punches while his leg was in the air was awesome. In Dunham's defense, it's not like he had a terrible game plan. He went for a few take downs and tried to commit to them, and even put Guillard on his back once, although Guillard just getting back up after a few seconds made a statement and was not good news for Dunham at all. Add to the fact that every time he got a hold of Guillard's leg, he would just eat several uppercuts, and you realize taking Guillard down is easier said than done.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Full marks to Melvin , but i fear Evan may be one of those guys with good BJJ but no way of getting the fight to the flooe against semi decent guys , Cole Miller and Nate Diaz are 2 notable fighters with the same problem.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Now Guillard should definitely get to fight another contender.

A fight against kenny Florian sounds very good.
Especially that he talked about how Kenny chokes in title fights and had his chances...stuff like that.
The UFC could promote this fight easily.

Another option would be a fight against Sherk.
Sherk's strength and wrestling skills should cause some trouble for Guillard. 

Winner of Sotiropoulus-Siver maybe!?

LW division is looking amazing!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

box said:


> Well, it wasn't that long ago when Diaz subbed him.


and this type of thinking keeps people believing that Melvin remains stagnated.

People will give fighters like Guida and Jeremy Stephens the benefit of the doubt after they look crisp after one fight/win.

Melvin has won 4 fights in a row using both technical skill and raw force....yet people pretend that they still arent "sold" on his improvement :confused03:

Funny if you ask me :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

John8204 said:


> Why don't you count UFC 79 when Clementi took him down a few times and subed him with a rear naked choke (though really it was the body triangle that took him out).
> 
> I think people are getting a little carried away with the Guillard love, he did knock Dunham out with an illegal knee. He was very lucky Dunham raised his hand off the canvas for the first one because Guillard almost did two in a row. A different official could have called the DQ and the fight for Dunham.
> 
> For me Guillard is going to move up to the top ten, he's not in title contention yet he has a number of good match ups (Pettis, Florian, Henderson, Sherk).


Because Guillard is the one who took Clementi down after rocking him(quite dubiously, in typical old Melvin fashion) and got swept.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

and please....lets not get carried away with this "illegal knee" talk

because Dunham was seeing pink elephants waaaaay before that, and TBH the 2nd "clean" knee that Melvin threw was far more brutal than the "illegal" one.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Because Guillard is the one who took Clementi down after rocking him(quite dubiously, in typical old Melvin fashion) and got swept.


Yeah he rocked him went for a big kick and landed on his ass :laugh:, he then got up and slammed him but Clementi swept him, went for a couple arm bars. But the finish came when Guillard tried to get back up and Clementi took him down off the cage and then locked in the body scissor.

Clementi had three take downs in that fight, one legit and two "Fitchian ones".



Sekou said:


> and please....lets not get carried away with this "illegal knee" talk
> 
> because Dunham was seeing pink elephants waaaaay before that, and TBH the 2nd "clean" knee that Melvin threw was far more brutal than the "illegal" one.


I don't think mentioning it is "getting carried away"

Don't get me wrong, Dunham was out on his feet, he was in worse shape than Roop. But it wasn't.

The reason I bring it up is two fold, one Melvin was taking a huge risk throwing those knees when Dunham was so close to being down. I think when he threw the knee Dunham's hand was on the ground and it was only Dunham's mental mistake of trying to block the knee that cost him. The second reason is regardless of if he was "winning" or "losing" the fight the rules are clear, Mazzughati would have called the fight for Dunham.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I don't think mentioning it is "getting carried away"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Dunham was out on his feet, he was in worse shape than Roop. But it wasn't.
> 
> The reason I bring it up is two fold, one Melvin was taking a huge risk throwing those knees when Dunham was so close to being down. I think when he threw the knee Dunham's hand was on the ground and it was only Dunham's mental mistake of trying to block the knee that cost him. The second reason is regardless of if he was "winning" or "losing" the fight the rules are clear, Mazzughati would have called the fight for Dunham.


all this is nice.... but I didnt see this same level of fervor for the Hendo/Bisping after-KO shots.

why now?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Love him or hate him, if Guillard fights smart from now on (no diving into guillotines) he is a serious force at 55. His hands are awesome yet so many seems to think his boxing is overrated. He is learning at Jackson's how to mix his hands up with kicks, knees and elbows which opens up his hands more. 

I won't deny he can be an arrogant douche sometimes but with his skillset and camp, and with good gameplans which he sticks to he should give almost anyone at LW problems.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

That's sort of a random and strange comparison. I wasn't even aware that Henderson's blow was illegal or even borderline. If you are going to draw a comparison between two fights I would suggest Jones/Hamill, and Noons/Gurgel. I felt like this fight was very similar to those two.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

Sekou said:


> and this type of thinking keeps people believing that Melvin remains stagnated.
> 
> People will give fighters like Guida and Jeremy Stephens the benefit of the doubt after they look crisp after one fight/win.
> 
> ...


Melvin improved his stand up and (it seems) his take down defense. The thing is, when does he lose a stand up war? He needs to focus on his ground game. We won't know how much he's improved that area till he rolls around with a sub specialist.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hate to say I told you so but...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Hate to say I told you so but...


...you told them so?


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

endersshadow said:


> Melvin improved his stand up and (it seems) his take down defense. The thing is, when does he lose a stand up war? He needs to focus on his ground game. We won't know how much he's improved that area till he rolls around with a sub specialist.


For all we know, he could be "focused" on his ground game. The best defense is not giving your opponent any light of day in their respective strength, which is what he did last night. He doesn't necessarily have to be caught in a bad position to see if he can get out of it, which for him would be on the ground, to see if he has improved. Isn't it more impressive to avoid that predicament all together? To me, that's asking someone with wrestling strengths to bang it out on the feet to see if he's improved. A smart fighter has a plan to keep himself away from those bad situations, and really, pretty much every time that Melvin was subbed was because of mental errors... When a gameplan is executed to near perfection, we think that isn't being tested for some reason. Dunham's holes should be questioned more than Melvin's right now, imo.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> OLOLOLLOL! Who's the fool that was arguing with me again?
> 
> Please never attempt another debate with me again.


Cant stand to let things go can you? So your right about a fight and now your above debate..

People argue with you because you're a tool that sees the world in black and white and you like to insult everyone and most feel you are a troll, except for a guess some of the mods.

I get a few fights wrong now and then, happens to everyone. I love the classic childish response, I bet you ran to your computer screaming I GOT HIM NOW MOM GET OUT OF MY WAY!


The knee started to be thrown at the same time Dunham started to rise I dont see how thats Melvin's fault. Jacksons camp made huge difference in him IMO.


----------

